# Analizador logico para PC por USB



## pepechip (Oct 4, 2009)

Hola
He encontrado esta pagina http://www.xs4all.nl/~jwasys/old/diy2.html y esta otra 
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/pc/007/ para utilizar el puerto paralelo del pc como entrada para medir las señales logicas, pero ya el puerto paralelo esta en deshuso en los ordenadores modernos.

Alguien podria aportar alguna información para poder utilizar el puerto USB.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 4, 2009)

muy bueno!!
tenia ganas de ver un proyecto así.

Subiré los esquemas para armarse un analizador logico de 8 ch. utilizando  la pantalla del osciloscopio.

Saludos


----------



## pepechip (Oct 4, 2009)

Elosciloscopio, para que el analizador logico sea efectivo tiene que poder grabarse la señal en la memoria del PC, para luego poder estudiar meticulosamente la trama, de lo contrario no nos dara tiempo a observar los cambios que esperimentan las señales.

Recientemente me compre el grabador de microcontroladores pic PICkit2, el cual trae la funcion de analizador logico, pero necesito que la trama que me guarde en memoria tenga mas duracion.
aca les dejo el link de este grabador-analizador logico http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/PICkit2%20Overview.pdf


----------



## Humano (Oct 12, 2009)

Joder, no sabía eso.

Yo tengo el pickit2 y apenas lo he usado.
Me pondré las pilas para ver esa función que parece muy interesante.


----------



## pepechip (Oct 12, 2009)

mira en la pagina de microchip
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en023805


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 12, 2009)

el analizador que decia lleva una ram y un buen mntón de funciones que ni idea para que sirve, pero ahora que lo miro, el 90% de integrados están descontinuados,
así que va a ser un poco dificil encontrar equivalentes para todos

saludos


----------



## BKAR (Feb 19, 2012)

pero que cosas...
me encanto el analizador logico por puerto paralelo!!!
voy a internarlo



pero encontré este otro, esta mas bonito!!
http://www.automatismos-mdq.com.ar/blog/2011/01/analizador-logico-simple.html


----------



## drinkgin (Mar 6, 2012)

Hola a todos, yo empeze un par de proyectos para construirme mi propio analizador logico para PC. Estuve buscando mucho, vi el USBEE, un analizador logico para usb, y un clon chino de 40$ que funciona con el software original del USBEE, pero que resulta ser incompatible con las ultimas versiones etc... Un amigo lo tiene, lo probe y funciona igual de bien que el USBEE.

Al final, para no comerme la cabeza, y perder horas y horas tratando de construirme mi analizador logico usb, he optado por una solución comercial de bajo coste, el scanalogic 2 de Ikalogic de 4 canales, y estoy muy contento con él.

Lo necessitaba para decodificar protocolo wire (I2C), pero tambien decodifica otros protocolos: CAN, SPI, UART, LIN 1x 2x, Manchester, etc... Tiene también generador de funciones, comparación de tramas, busqueda de bits en tramas, frecuencias de fourier, y muchas cosas que no utilizo.
Y el software para PC es gratuito por si le quereís echar un vistazo! Lo podeís descargar en http://www.ikalogic.com/scanalogic2/setup.exe És extremadamente facil de usar. Aunque no tengaís el analizador hay capturas de ejemplo para que podaís trastear y saber si os vale.

En españa en http://shop.voipminic.com/accesorios/2122-analizador-logico-scanalogic-2.html 

Aqui os dejo pequeño video que he realizado: 




Espero que os guste!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey! me estoy bajando eso del Girder y el Igors y voy a hacer el circuito que figura en su página a ver si funciona realmente...


----------

